# Mystery Snails eat dead fish?



## squilky (Jun 3, 2010)

I noticed one of my guppies wasn't looking too good. When I returned home, there was no sign of the guppy anywhere. Is it possible a pair of mystery snails could have eaten it, if it died?


----------



## isimek (Jun 9, 2010)

do you have any other fish in that tank?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

i woke up to find bones in he tank.my shrimp id it.snails do eat meat too ocasionally


----------



## isimek (Jun 9, 2010)

crazy scavengers.


----------



## dfbiggs (May 19, 2010)

Yeah I thought the same thing..thought they would choose veggies over meat. When my husband had temporarily put his black neons in my tank with golden snails..one fish died and 2 of the snails were like fighting over the dead body.. So then I figured i am going to start adding meaty food to their diet.. Something else surprised me to..I was told that golden snails will eat your plants..they don't even bother them..guess i keep them well fed though.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

the algae eater attack plants too so beig well fed does keep the plants safe =)


----------



## dfbiggs (May 19, 2010)

I keep a Bellagio Buffet for mine now..started out a small China Buffet...but now extraordinary!


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

lol spoiled snails =) escargot anyone?


----------



## dfbiggs (May 19, 2010)

:shock:


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

kidding i'm not French ...


----------



## dfbiggs (May 19, 2010)

Well to be honest i have an Italian background and I used to eat snails on a yearly basis. Used to be good.. now I see them as pets. I LOVE SUSHI THOUGH! Is that the wrong thing to say on here?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

nope i eat salmon shasimi each time i see really good quality fresh salmon on the menu.
everyone heres eats fish maybe we don't talk about but we still do eat it.


----------



## isimek (Jun 9, 2010)

I refuse to eat what I own... but that involves specific species...

If I owned salmon, I would probably stop eating it (it tastes too good to own!)

I will never eat guinea pig (eaten in peru) I would never eat rabbit. I would never eat cat. I would never eat Clown Loach (eaten in the countries they come from) etc...


----------



## dfbiggs (May 19, 2010)

isimek said:


> I refuse to eat what I own... but that involves specific species...
> 
> If I owned salmon, I would probably stop eating it (it tastes too good to own!)
> 
> I will never eat guinea pig (eaten in peru) I would never eat rabbit. I would never eat cat. I would never eat Clown Loach (eaten in the countries they come from) etc...


 
See really the only fish I eat is unagi (eel) sushi. I don't plan on eating guinea pig..I love rabbit only I gave it up many years ago. Guess it depends on what country I find myself in next..I will have to adapt or starve.

I plan on getting an eel in the future maybe I will go back to being a vegetarian.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

we don't eat dogs but a lot of people in china do =( but thats because they were brought up differently. dogs to them are like cows to us


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Actually that reminds me of a prank I almost did back when wal mart sold hamsters and guinea pigs...

I was going to check out with the hamster, a filet knife, a large pan, and seasonings and see if the cashier looked at me funny. 

If I didn't get any kind of look, I'd hold the hamster and the pan up and say "You think it's big enough?"


----------

